# Lyft ride-sharing service moves into Broward, Palm Beach counties



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft ride-sharing service moves into Broward, Palm Beach counties*

*http://www.sun-sentinel.com/busines...-palm-lyft-expansion-20140925,0,2591376.story*


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

I was thinking of trying out driving with Lyft first in Fort Lauderdale before Uber so I wouldn't have to shell out a $100.00 deposit on a phone and a weekly $10.00 charge, just in case I find it's not what I want to do. I'm not looking to do this full time, just enough hours to earn some extra cash. I've read that if referred from another Lyft driver, there might be a bonus involved. Is this true? Or should I just use the app or apply on line? Does it make a difference? Also, does anyone know what the rates are in this region?
Thanks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Use a Lyft Driver code for buns bonus $$ for both yourself and the referring driver.
And use your FB account, not your phone number, for signing up. That is the only way you can join the Lyft Lounge.


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, so I found someone online that had a Lyft driver signup promo and filled the application using that. I'm not sure if it took, but it didn't error out. My phone now has an option for a mentor meetup. I did signup through FB. I found many Lyft Lounges. Is there a specific lounge I'm looking for?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> Ok, so I found someone online that had a Lyft driver signup promo and filled the application using that. I'm not sure if it took, but it didn't error out. My phone now has an option for a mentor meetup. I did signup through FB. I found many Lyft Lounges. Is there a specific lounge I'm looking for?


You should look one for your local area.


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

It's probably too late as I've already finished the application and was approved. It took about 20 minutes. Also, just a minute ago I got an email from Lyft introducing me to someone from Miami to be my mentor. They gave me his phone number. Not sure why they'd give me someone from Miami when I live in Fort Lauderdale close to Pompano Beach by the ICW.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I just met my mentor yesterday in Miami as well -- It's probably because, for now, the closest mentors are in the Miami area... once the service starts to grow in Broward & Palm Beach, you'll start to get more experienced drivers become mentors up here.

Who is your mentor?


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

The email says his name is Allen W. Although, when I opened the Lyft app after getting the approval, it asked for me to meet up with a mentor 10 minutes away. I won't be ready until early next week anyway. I thought this would take about a week,


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> Ok, so I found someone online that had a Lyft driver signup promo and filled the application using that. I'm not sure if it took, but it didn't error out. My phone now has an option for a mentor meetup. I did signup through FB. I found many Lyft Lounges. Is there a specific lounge I'm looking for?


You will get a phone call (I got mine within a hour of completing the application) from your mentor asking to meet. You will also get an email telling you this. Don't use the drive to your mentor or you will be assigned another (happened to me)and only your mentor can cancel.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I just spoke with a friend I referred to Lyft who had his mentor ride a few days ago and he inadvertently started the driver app and was receiving texts from riders (did not know about steering wheel color) so he called his mentor (same person who did not tell him to click the steering wheel to drive)--rather than telling him getting a pink wheel means he is approved and he can drive (my friend told him he did NOT get an email or text notice saying he was approved) mentor told him he probably has a virus and he should remove the app and re-add it. Really knowledgeable mentor huh?


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

I just got the call from the mentor. He's over 30 miles away in an area of Miami I don't even know. I'm in NE Fort Lauderdale. They don't have a mentor closer than that? There's Lyft cars all over the place here. I though they came to you or you met somewhere close by. He wants me to drive down to Miami. Isn't he getting paid for this?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Are you also driving for Uber? If so....do what I did. Wait until you get a fare from Uber to Miami. After you drop off in Miami, open the Lyft App and agree that you are ready to meet your mentor. It will give you the closest one. Mine was 5 minutes away. Good luck. BTW - I get about one Lyft ping for every 14 hours I'm online in Broward County. Don't start spending ALL your Lyft money quite yet!


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Bill, I just re-read your post. I hope this mentor is better than that. Although, as he was explaining what I needed to do, he got a ping and had to hang up real quick. I said I guess I'll try getting back to him this weekend. This doesn't seem like the video I watched on Lyft's website. lol


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Are you also driving for Uber? If so....do what I did. Wait until you get a fare from Uber to Miami. After you drop off in Miami, open the Lyft App and agree that you are ready to meet your mentor. It will give you the closest one. Mine was 5 minutes away. Good luck. BTW - I get about one Lyft ping for every 14 hours I'm online in Broward County. Don't start spending ALL your Lyft money quite yet!


No I wanted to try Lyft first to see if it agrees with me before shelling out a deposit on a phone not to mention another $10.00 wkly. I like the idea though.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

For me, my mentor gave me an address to meet him at and told me not to open the app until we met. This may have been since I had a previous application that expired... or it was just a convenient place to meet.


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

He had to hang up so quickly to take a fare, I never got any information except that he's in Miami and I'll be meeting him down there at some point. I'm sure he'll call back at some point.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

cheerose said:


> .. told me not to open the app until we met. ...


Or perhaps if you opened the app it would give you the closest mentor.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> No I wanted to try Lyft first to see if it agrees with me ..


Good plan but unfortunately I don't think there is enough Lyft business in Broward for you to get a decent feeling for whether it "right" for you. Good Luck!


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Or perhaps if you opened the app it would give you the closest mentor.


Possibly, however I couldn't get to the 6th step in the application due to an error... so this was an alternative.


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Or perhaps if you opened the app it would give you the closest mentor.


Perhaps I should just try the wheel on the phone when I'm ready for my mentor and maybe someone locally would reply? I suppose it couldn't hurt.
Also, another reason for trying Lyft first was after doing a lot of reading up on this, I was under the impression you could get a better offer from Uber after being a Lyft driver. I've looked at the amount of drivers in my area and am aware that Uber far outnumbers Lyft. If I end up feeling comfortable doing this, I'll probably end up doing Uber as well.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> Perhaps I should just try the wheel on the phone when I'm ready for my mentor and maybe someone locally would reply?


Good plan.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow! It really is amazing how this business varies from city to city isn't it! I think I would use the "drive to my mentor ride" button and see what replies you get. Yes, the mentors are getting paid for this and I believe it is considerable (I heard $750 month here) so they should be willing to drive to us. They don't seem to do it. One of the problems with Lyft, as I see it, is there is not local office or local support and no way to contact them. Wish we had a contact support button like Uber....Because we can't complain or contact I think the Mentors are doing less than adequate. My friend I mentioned was assigned a mentor who later said drive to so in so location and another person would help him...here is the phone number...was that really a mentor? I guess it must have been or he would not have been approved and received the "passed your mentor ride" email. Oh well, we do the best we can right? Good luck to all you newbies (I just did my 9th ride today but have 301 on Uber).


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Uber shill.


Not sure what you mean by that but if it is what I think then you are very wrong. Do a search on my Uber postings and you will see I am quite upset with the company to the point where I started driving for Lyft this week. I tell it like it is and so far I would say Lyft does more for the driver than Uber. The only true negative to this point is not being able to contact them with complaints and problems... Retraction please


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> ... Retraction please


I did review your posts. My mistake and I am sorry for the post.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks, you are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, I used the app mentor wheel this morning and got a mentor immediately and only 10 minutes away. It went great and now I wait for the approval. I don't know why I kept getting texts from a mentor who was over 30 miles away. I never requested him. It was like out of the blue. Even a phone call. I kept telling him I wasn't ready yet because I wanted to try the app to request the mentor. Glad I waited. Jonathon was great and seemed very informative. I guess I should text the mentor down in Miami and tell him I've already did my mentor drive.


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> Well, I used the app mentor wheel this morning and got a mentor immediately and only 10 minutes away. It went great and now I wait for the approval. I don't know why I kept getting texts from a mentor who was over 30 miles away. I never requested him. It was like out of the blue. Even a phone call. I kept telling him I wasn't ready yet because I wanted to try the app to request the mentor. Glad I waited. Jonathon was great and seemed very informative. I guess I should text the mentor down in Miami and tell him I've already did my mentor drive.


What's funny is he left his car charger in my car. Oops!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> Glad I waited.


You're welcome.


MarkFLL said:


> I guess I should text the mentor down in Miami and tell him I've already did my mentor drive.


Why? Did he offer to come up to Broward or advise you to just wait until you were ready and there would be closer Mentors? Certainly if he calls tell him you already did you Mentor Drive, if he doesn't bother to follow-up....let it go. JMPO...


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> Well, I used the app mentor wheel this morning and got a mentor immediately and only 10 minutes away. It went great and now I wait for the approval. I don't know why I kept getting texts from a mentor who was over 30 miles away. I never requested him. It was like out of the blue. Even a phone call. I kept telling him I wasn't ready yet because I wanted to try the app to request the mentor. Glad I waited. Jonathon was great and seemed very informative. I guess I should text the mentor down in Miami and tell him I've already did my mentor drive.


Glad I was able to help with drive to mentor post. BTW, check the black steering wheel tomorrow and you should be able to get it pink which means you are ready to drive. Email showing you are approved in 1-2 days later than actual app update. Best to you...


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry, thought your post was yesterday--give it two days and your approval should be complete. Put finger on black wheel and it will turn pink and go drive!!


----------

